# Crooked rod tip: problem or no?



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

It would not hurt to take a picture and send it to them in email. I would imagine that they would take enough pride in their product to send you a new tip.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd send it back. Too expensive for that defect.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I've seen crooked tips before and I don't think it affects the casting... but if I bought a brand new rod and noticed it first thing I would contact the seller and/or Scott about getting it exchanged/replaced.


----------



## Rick_Hem (Mar 5, 2018)

Very few rods are perfectly straight but I would send it back, Scott is a great company and should swap it out no problem.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

It would drive me nuts.

First, if it is a 4 piece rod, then building on a section with that much curve is inexcusable since it shouldn't be hard to spin up each short section straight (a 1 piece rod not so much). It bespeaks poor quality control.

Second, for a rod of that quality, if you are going to build on a curved blank, you should at least be finding the spline of each section then building on the straightest axis close to it. 

Third, there is a chance it will effect accuracy.
I build surf rods. Those 11 ft 1 piece blanks always have some bend. When you spline them this generally ends up matching the bend and you end up building on the "straightest axis". I have a rod on which I forgot to recheck the spline after test casting (before gluing on the reel seat) and ended up with the spline and significant curve (in this case almost an inch) 90 degrees off. The rod will not cast where I want it to (it always throws off to the same side as the curve and by a surprising amount). This example is extreme, but it convinces me that misalignment can have noticeable effects on casting performance.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

send back. They are great and things happen..
As it probably do not affect performance at all but it may affect resale value if, at some point, you may decide to part with it. (I would buy it half price BTW )


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't accept crooked or bent components on any new rod whether it's a $100 rod or an $800 rod. Let them take care of it. They are charging a hefty premium for a rod that probably doesn't cost more than $100 to make, it should live up to all expectations and then some.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok, y'all have convinced me of what I already wanted to do. I think I'll take a picture and send it to Scott and see what they say. Maybe they will replace just the section so I don't have to return the whole rod.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Scott will replace it.

Even if you didn't notice it immediately when that blank was baked on the mandrel there was some issue and that bend will not track with the rest of the rod when you cast. And it would almost certainly fail when you got a fish on it.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

This is a top of the line rod, it should be straight as an arrow, return it. Scott should send you a return label as put a replacement in the mail as soon as they can see that you have shipped the faulty one.
JC


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would definitely send the whole rod back so they can make sure that if they replace the tip section, it seats properly into the ferrule.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

FWIW- I’ve had Scott fix 2 rods on warranty claims with no problems. They were a little slower than I’d like on the first one but no big deal. 

Both were Tidal rods. One was a 10wt where the first ferrule above the handle had wiggled loose and I didn’t notice so when I had a tarpon alongside the boat and she dove the rod didn’t flex right and busted at the ferrule. They fixed it with no issue. The second was an 8wt and the tip got hung up in a rod holder and instead of finessing it I got impatient and muscled it and the rod busted about an inche below the tip guide. Again they fixed it with no problem. 

I’d claim your rod as a manufacturer defect and ask for a whole new rod.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would call them and give them a heads up


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Send it back, I have wrapped many fly rods and any mis-alignment of guides or spine is unacceptable. Scott is a good company but we all make mistakes,


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

el9surf said:


> I would call them and give them a heads up


get approval to return the rod first,
then there will be no excuses.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I would start by contacting the fly shop where you bought the rod, they should be the ones sending the rod back for you. 
Scott does require the entire rod be sent back.
If you don't to contact the seller, then go on the Scott site, download and print the repair form, fill that out and attach to rod prior to sending.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t accept it on a new rod but on older rods they can develop memory if you store them with the blank bent.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Just want to follow up on this thread...I emailed Scott...they requested pictures...sent those...then they sent me a shipping label for the return and said they would make it right. I’m happy with that service experience so far.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

They are a great company, in this case it just sucks that you won't have the rod for a month or so.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

luckily for me the 9wt fish are elsewhere at the moment. wait, maybe that's not lucky... well, either way, my fishing is still a couple months away.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Last follow up on this. I got my rod back from Scott last week. I got the same butt section (based on serial number) so I guess they just replaced the tip. Turn around time was about a month. I took it to the park this AM to cast it for the first time. I'm really loving this rod! Now just waiting on my fish to get here.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Good to hear. I have a Scott and was watching to see if they stood by their product. 
Love my rod. Casts perfect for my style.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Had a similar issue with a new Loomis NRX. Called and they gave me a number to ship back whole rod. Got the full replacement back the next week.


----------

